# Won't stop biting leash



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Bitter apple may work...it didn't work when Tess was biting the leash. For her I put a small piece of chain between the collar and the leash. As she didn't like the feel of metal in her mouth, she quickly stopped biting.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Take advantage of the situation and teach him "out" or "drop it"!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

bitter apple spray worked for me Levi when i first got him was constantly chewing the leash but now only a couple times he's carried it in his mouth.

also he might just need to get used to the leash, you can leave it on for a bit when your home to let him get used to the feel of it.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

This might help, I love to watch her Youtube videos of training


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

We have to use a chain leash for Guybrush as he still bites normal leashes even with bitter apple or other deterant sprays, he won't bite the chain leash as it feels bad on his teeth.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bitter apple spray only worked when she WATCHED me spray the leash with it. She knows that stuff is nasty. However with the nylon leash I had, it didn't seem to retain the taste and smell, and if Molly didn't know I sprayed it, she would try to chew it. Most of the time I traded with a treat or would give her a time out. Eventually she'll get the urge and I'll say "that's enough" and she'll stop.


----------

